
“Gtk 4.0 is not Gtk 4” - hendi_
https://blogs.gnome.org/desrt/2016/06/13/gtk-4-0-is-not-gtk-4/
======
Zelmor
>Meanwhile, Gtk 4.0 will not be the final stable API of what we would call
“Gtk 4”. Each 6 months, the new release (Gtk 4.2, Gtk 4.4, Gtk 4.6) will break
API and ABI vs. the release that came before it.

Oh boy. They are at it again.

~~~
jpfr
The post says that gtk4 will be API stable after ~18 months of minor releases.

It all boils down to naming conventions. Dot-zero is the new beta...

~~~
captainmuon
No, the naming convention is just a red herring.

The problem is that what they call the stable version will not receive any new
features, just bugfixes. For them, stable means frozen in time.

Compare it to Gtk 2.x, which was "stable" in another sense. I could write a
program for Gtk 2.12 and it would still work unchanged with Gtk 2.28 - even
getting new features.

When I think of a "stable" version, I mean something that is still actively
developed and receives new features - but where the developers make sure that
there are no breaking changes. So not a beta, but not a legacy/LTS version
either.

They are more thinking about a "frozen" or "LTS" version - they just don't
call it such.

------
nwmcsween
Rant: the issue with gtk is its deeply intertwined with glib and glib is a
mess of code that does mostly what standard C and POSIX (stdint, threading,
etc) does but in its own buggy way.

~~~
digi_owl
A match made in "heaven" with systemd then...

